# Talk me out of getting a Reverso



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of thinking about my next watch as I have limited funds to allocate, so this will likely be my only watch purchase for a few years. I currently own a Tudor North Flag (daily beater) and a 35mm Credor HAQ as my formal dress watch. I want a third timepiece with dressy vintage vibes, something more suitable with business wear than my North Flag, and something I can show off and be proud of. I've built a bit of a reputation in my workplace as "that watch guy", and want some commensurately classy and horologically interesting as a talking point.

Reverso has always been in the periphery of my radar, mostly because the versions I've tried on in the past haven't fit all that well on my wrist. But I recently tried on the Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds on the Fagliano Collection brown calfskin leather strap, which fit like a dream and I haven't been able to get it out of my mind since...









Onto the negatives. So I know that JLC has a bit of a reputation for poor after-sales service and not-great accuracy. I emailed JLC customer service to see if anyone would tell me what sort of tolerances I should expect from an 822/2 calibre, and surprisingly they answered; apparently this movement is rated to -4/+10 seconds per day. While not ideal (and inferior to COSC specifications), I could live with that sort of inaccuracy. But the cost of maintenance is slightly intimidating, as is the cost of engraving (I'd definitely get the case back engraved, either with my family coat of arms or a similar sigil with personal significance). Plus, I've read a lot of stories about getting the runaround from JLC's customer service on this forum.

Knowing those negatives hasn't killed the idea of a Reverso for me yet though. For the same sort of money I could get a Rolex OP39 which I'm sure will be far more accurate and durable. Or for half the money I could get a Tudor Black Bay 58 and still get the retro vintage appeal I want. But my heart still wants a Reverso more than either option, at least it does right now while the memory of trying it on is still fresh.

Someone talk me out of it please


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

All your arguments against it seem valid.


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)

The timing argument seems a good one against. Auto watch fans are used to paying more for inaccuracy, but it's a hard one to explain. You'll have to be explaining to your workmates that you think the Rev is an important -despite- being fragile and inaccurate.

It's an easy argument to make if you believe it!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Amadean said:


> You'll have to be explaining to your workmates that you think the Rev is an important -despite- being fragile and inaccurate.


Is a Reverso actually _fragile_ though? I thought the whole point of the 1,000 hours control was reliability (more so than accuracy). If the movement runs +10s/day without variation or fault for years I'd consider that worth the money, even if the rate isn't great by COSC or Superlative/Master Chronometer standards.

I'm certainly not against wearing HAQ watches for their superior timekeeping, which is where you tend to end up when accuracy really is a driving factor. But I think a timepiece can have historic and aesthetic appeal without necessarily needing to be particularly precise. Take A. Lange & Sohne for instance. I'd buy a Saxonia Thin in a heartbeat if I could afford it, without worrying too much that it comes with no accuracy guarantee, no anti-magnetic claims, and a 3hz beat rate, because it's a damn beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Is a Reverso actually _fragile_ though? I thought the whole point of the 1,000 hours control was reliability (more so than accuracy). If the movement runs +10s/day without variation or fault for years I'd consider that worth the money, even if the rate isn't great by COSC or Superlative/Master Chronometer standards.
> 
> I'm certainly not against wearing HAQ watches for their superior timekeeping, which is where you tend to end up when accuracy really is a driving factor. But I think a timepiece can have historic and aesthetic appeal without necessarily needing to be particularly precise. Take A. Lange & Sohne for instance. I'd buy a Saxonia Thin in a heartbeat if I could afford it, without worrying too much that it comes with no accuracy guarantee, no anti-magnetic claims, and a 3hz beat rate, because it's a damn beautiful piece of craftsmanship.


I meant inaccurate and fragile in comparison to a tradies Ironman - not in comparison to other luxury pieces.

And I agree with the ALS, as that's damn lovely. Mate, you seem kinda set on it. It's a very handsome piece, from a manufacture with superlative history, and it fits you. Wear with joy!


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Can’t speak to the service aspect, and I don’t wear it as an everyday watch so I can’t speak to its accuracy over time (and don’t keep it would when I’m not using it), but I’ve got a Reverso and I love it. 

It’s unique, and beautiful, and a watchmaking icon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't do it . . . they're hard as heck to fit a wrist properly ('tis the only neg I can come up with ) ;-)


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Your own picture says it all. Look at it...the Reverso is an icon. 

If you think an OP is a smarter buy, knock yourself out. But Rolexes are everywhere. So common. In comparison, Reversos are not.

Wear a Reverso and even those wearing Pateks and APs take notice.


----------



## dealaddict (Aug 26, 2013)

No, don't buy the Reverso. Buy the Reverso Duoface! It is like two watch in one, and that's the next watch on my list too.

Now, please talk me out of it. ; )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Amadean said:


> I meant inaccurate and fragile in comparison to a tradies Ironman - not in comparison to other luxury pieces.


That's perfectly fine; I have the North Flag as a beater for weekends and whatnot, which still isn't Ironman/G-Shock level durable but is more robust than I'm likely to need. However if the 822/2 calibre is actually fragile - aka has known issues with reliability, shock resistance, or longevity - then I certainly want to know about that. That sort of thing would be a dealbreaker.



jsg1976 said:


> Can't speak to the service aspect, and I don't wear it as an everyday watch so I can't speak to its accuracy over time (and don't keep it would when I'm not using it), but I've got a Reverso and I love it.
> 
> It's unique, and beautiful, and a watchmaking icon.


How old is your Reverso, if I may ask? And have you had any issues with it?



drhr said:


> Don't do it . . . they're hard as heck to fit a wrist properly ('tis the only neg I can come up with ) ;-)


My wrists are on the small side (6.9" or so, depending on heat expansion) and flat, which I actually find causes fit issues with a lot of bracelets and deployants that are too deeply curved. Reverso Medium on flexible calfskin was surprisingly pleasant... which doesn't help my wallet at all. As an aside, that red/rouge Reverso is stunning! Are all those yours?



Denizen said:


> Your own picture says it all. Look at it...the Reverso is an icon.
> 
> If you think an OP is a smarter buy, knock yourself out. But Rolexes are everywhere. So common. In comparison, Reversos are not.
> 
> Wear a Reverso and even those wearing Pateks and APs take notice.


Not helping! Why am I liking all these posts doing the opposite of what I asked you all to do?! Bad, bad enablers, the lot of you!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

dealaddict said:


> No, don't buy the Reverso. Buy the Reverso Duoface! It is like two watch in one, and that's the next watch on my list too.
> 
> Now, please talk me out of it. ; )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me that's an easy one to talk (at least myself) out of; a Duoface isn't a true Reverso, in that it's no longer fit for the purpose it was designed for. You know, the whole polo players wanting to protect the glass from impacts thing? Having another watch face on the reverse defeats that purpose.

I mean sure, I don't play polo, and I get that having an extra watch face is both novel and an increase in utility. But for me personally I want a Reverso with a steel case back and engraving.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Covenant said:


> My wrists are on the small side (6.9" or so, depending on heat expansion) and flat, which I actually find causes fit issues with a lot of bracelets and deployants that are too deeply curved. Reverso Medium on flexible calfskin was surprisingly pleasant... which doesn't help my wallet at all. As an aside, that red/rouge Reverso is stunning! Are all those yours?


I don't think you will have a problem with the right Reverso model . . . my wrist is 6.5 inches with a flat top too and I'm good with the Grand Reverso UT models. I have a Reverso fetish/love and went through a bunch . . . the Duoface, Rouge and white gold pieces are gone but the TT '31 US and London LE remain, probably forever . . .


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

drhr said:


> Don't do it . . . they're hard as heck to fit a wrist properly ('tis the only neg I can come up with ) ;-)


What a stunning collection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Covenant said:


> How old is your Reverso, if I may ask? And have you had any issues with it?


I've had it for close to three years. No issues so far. Works like a charm. I only really wear it with a suit/sportcoat or to work, so I'm not exactly knocking it around (other than vigorous applauding at the opera), but in my experience it is plenty robust for normal activities.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Covenant said:


> Someone talk me out of it please


Why would we do something silly like that? 

Absolute icon, and if you're a fan of the design and find one that fits your wrist then go for it.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

It sounds like your in love. So no...I will not talk you out of it. If you have actually seen the watch in person and if it sings to you, buy it! If you get something else, you'll just end up wishing you bought the Reverso. 

I don't think you should be worried about accuracy. My JLC runs flawlessly. Granted, it's not a Reverso, but still...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The main reason that I still have not got a Reverso in my collection is that I have not tried one on that suits my wrist well.

I can understand where you are coming from, but your heart wants a Reverso, so you should purchase one.


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)

For me, the key question that gave me some pause was if I could see myself wearing it regularly. I decided that I would, got one, and I have!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a 1931 Duoface and love it. Had an issue straight out of the box, sent it in and JLC fixed it within about 5 weeks if I remember correctly. Reason not to buy one? Resale value isn't great right now, but that's about the only real argument against it. There are a ton of models floating out there, both new and pre-owned, so the hardest part will be finding "the one" that speaks to you the most.

Good luck!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

El-Duderino said:


> I have a 1931 Duoface and love it. Had an issue straight out of the box, sent it in and JLC fixed it within about 5 weeks if I remember correctly. Reason not to buy one? Resale value isn't great right now, but that's about the only real argument against it. There are a ton of models floating out there, both new and pre-owned, so the hardest part will be finding "the one" that speaks to you the most.
> 
> Good luck!


What issue did you experience, if you don't mind my asking?

I did consider getting pre-owned so that the cost wouldn't sting so much, but I'm keen to get one on a Casa Fagliano strap if possible and I haven't seen any of those pop up on watchrecon as yet. A local AD has the Reverso Classic Medium Small Second on a Fagliano Collection strap for $8,700 AUD, and from some brief negotiating I was told I could get a 10% discount. I still have some saving and/or selling to do in order to reach that target though (plus the cost of engraving) so I'll monitor the used market in the meanwhile.

A Rouge Reverso would be amazing, but I don't rate my chances of finding one very highly. Plus it's larger than the Medium I tried on and thus might not fit well anyway.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Covenant said:


> What issue did you experience, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I did consider getting pre-owned so that the cost wouldn't sting so much, but I'm keen to get one on a Casa Fagliano strap if possible and I haven't seen any of those pop up on watchrecon as yet. A local AD has the Reverso Classic Medium Small Second on a Fagliano Collection strap for $8,700 AUD, and from some brief negotiating I was told I could get a 10% discount. I still have some saving and/or selling to do in order to reach that target though (plus the cost of engraving) so I'll monitor the used market in the meanwhile.
> 
> A Rouge Reverso would be amazing, but I don't rate my chances of finding one very highly. Plus it's larger than the Medium I tried on and thus might not fit well anyway.


It was running fast, like 30 seconds a day fast, so I sent it in to be adjusted. Now it runs somewhere in the +3 seconds per day range last time I checked.

Those Casa Fagliano straps are pretty sharp looking, I'll give you that. Wish they weren't so darn expensive.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

As requested, here are some issues i have with it:

1. The textured dial with all those numerals and the small seconds makes this Reverso look too busy.
2. There's not really enough space to fit the JLC name up there between 10 and 2, but there it is cluttering up the dial. Again, the textured dial provides more visual static which makes the JLC branding more of a distraction than usual. 
3. My eyes go to the small seconds when i look at this watch, probably because it's the cleanest part of the dial. But it's only the small seconds. I have to look again and refocus to check the time. It should be the other way around.
4. You've heard the horror stories about JLC service and you're still going to chance it? smh.
5. This may be of more or less importance to you, but apparently women hate the Reverso.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

barutanseijin said:


> As requested, here are some issues i have with it:
> 
> 1. The textured dial with all those numerals and the small seconds makes this Reverso look too busy.
> 2. There's not really enough space to fit the JLC name up there between 10 and 2, but there it is cluttering up the dial. Again, the textured dial provides more visual static which makes the JLC branding more of a distraction than usual.
> ...


This is more like it. More negativity please! Pick apart those faults! My wallet isn't out of danger yet!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

What about a Cartier Santos?

Practically the same price in Australia as the JLC you mentioned, but with 100m of Water Resistance.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

dantan said:


> What about a Cartier Santos?
> 
> Practically the same price in Australia as the JLC you mentioned, but with 100m of Water Resistance.


And a better movement. But the Cartier doesn't have the same ye olde charm of a Reverso. It's been too thoroughly modernized, even though its history is rich. The two-tone looks more oldschool, but the price jumps way too high for that little addition of gold.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to know where you got this idea, and did it ever occur to you it's not the watch? 



barutanseijin said:


> 5. This may be of more or less importance to you, but apparently women hate the Reverso.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought a used Classique for pretty cheap and picked it up yesterday. I'm enjoying the hell out of it. It hasn't lost a second in 29 hours.  The small size is Don Draper cool, the dial is clean and free of frivolous ornamentation, and I'm not afraid to wear it cause I didn't pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## skinnyjay (Oct 21, 2010)

If it's that dreamy, you should get it.

I don't know about you, but i've never had a watch fit me like a dream.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

galavanter said:


> I'd like to know where you got this idea, and did it ever occur to you it's not the watch? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a poll of women on watches somewhere, and they did not like the Reverso.

It's not a problem for me. I don't have one.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

barutanseijin said:


> There was a poll of women on watches somewhere, and they did not like the Reverso.
> 
> It's not a problem for me. I don't have one.


I mean this in a totally friendly way, really, but I have to call BS on a "poll of women on watches somewhere". I know this is the internet, but it's not Twitter. You made a blanket statement (in a JLC forum, in a Reverso thread), I gave you an opportunity to support that statement with facts and/or sources, and you didn't.

It's a surprising statement, and one I find hard to believe. I actually thought you might be joking around at first, as this is one of those "Talk me out of" threads, a thread I would normally avoid.

Please understand I'm a guy who received his first Reverso yesterday, and the only woman I showed it to was a curious waitress (I was opening up the package). She sat down beside me at my invitation, asked to put it on, and claimed to really like it. We then had sex in the restaurant kitchen (I made up that last part for laughs).

No need to respond, I'm just countering for the record your "I heard somewhere" statement. My Reverso is the most beautiful (as in pretty) watch I have ever owned (Most all my watches are tool watches). I would think most men, and most women, would agree. I'd be very curious to see your source if you could dig it up. Most of the watch press, who depend on access, would never dare publish such a thing.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I found your "source"; a silly puff piece unfortunately authored by WUS for a German online retailer, naturally with a link to their site. 100 women surveyed by the retailer, and surprise, a German watch (or two) will have the ladies flocking to you. I won't link it, it's that bad. 

It's called advertising. WUS has allowed me to sell too many watches, and be my uncensored self on these forums for too long, for me to begrudge them making a buck. But to believe and repeat this nonsense as fact in the forums is another story. The truth is barutanseijin, women (women who matter) love me and they love my Reverso. 

OP you don't seem to be averse to quartz. JLC has made quartz Reversos, and you can't tell with no second hand.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

It really sounds like a reverso fits what you're looking for in your third watch.

But if it 'helps' (helps Covenant, not all the rabid Reverso lovers here) I'll say why I've never been that interested in one. To me, it's JLC's most played out watch. Half the people buying JLC seem to buy a Reverso (like 80-85% seem to be Reverso and/or MUT buyers). This is just how I feel, but that is kind of boring to me, and I generally shy away from buying the models that everybody else tends to buy. The closest thing I have to a brand icon is a Grand Seiko Snowflake... And honestly, that watch's (relatively) widespread ownership may have slightly dulled my excitement for it. Of course, I'm somebody who buys a True Second from JLC, a watch that could actually be considered unpopular, and even on here few people care to talk about it and many actually dislike it altogether. So is that the way to go... Yeah, maybe not. But with a North Flag and a Credor, you do seem to like wearing something different from the rest.

And yes, JLC in general and the Reverso IS different in the every day world... But from a watch collecting standpoint, a Reverso seems relatively basic if you go JLC. And it looks pretty basic too... Most non WIS people will just see an old fashioned type of square watch that older men wear. Maybe charming in a way, but nothing particularly special looking. They won't know it flips unless they see you do it. (ok, sure, that might be fun to show your friends at work... Sorry!). 

And, for what its worth anecdotally, I did once look at Reversos with a girlfriend, and while she liked the flip action (though probably saw no real point in it), she was not impressed with the general look. I guess square cases just aren't everybody's cup of tea.

Versatility is not this watch's strong point for sure.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Reverso is more easier to slip underneath the long sleeve shirt cuff than Rolex OP.

Reading the time is easy and it's subsecond too.

I have both watches but only Reverso get choosen whenever I suit up with a tie and jacket.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I am at a lose to understand the OP's desire to keep the Reverso on the "periphery" of the radar as he states.

1) The watch does not fit him well.

2) Their sales dept. is terrible.

3) Their watches do not keep accurate time. 

Yet he posts a thread: "Talk me out of getting a Reverso." Then states: "Knowing those negatives hasn't killed the idea of a Reverso for me yet though."

OP, I would move on personally. Pick one of the other 6,000 brands.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

bluedialer said:


> But if it 'helps' (helps Covenant, not all the rabid Reverso lovers here)





bluedialer said:


> I guess square cases just aren't everybody's cup of tea.


You were doing so well too. Aloof and condescending (rabid?), presented so smoothly it almost felt like "we" deserved it. No plebeian JLC watches for you. Then you ruined it all by revealing you don't know the difference between a square and a rectangle, let alone a rectangle based upon the golden ratio. You are a round watch guy for sure.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

galavanter said:


> You were doing so well too. Aloof and condescending (rabid?), presented so smoothly it almost felt like "we" deserved it. No plebeian JLC watches for you. Then you ruined it all by revealing you don't know the difference between a square and a rectangle, let alone a rectangle based upon the golden ratio. You are a round watch guy for sure.


You sir are quickly getting to be my go to guy when I want to grin and give out likes, carry on :-!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

galavanter said:


> You were doing so well too. Aloof and condescending (rabid?), presented so smoothly it almost felt like "we" deserved it. No plebeian JLC watches for you. Then you ruined it all by revealing you don't know the difference between a square and a rectangle, let alone a rectangle based upon the golden ratio. You are a round watch guy for sure.


Heh, I'm just trying to do what the maker of this thread requested - to throw him reasons, any reasons we can think of, not to buy a Reverso. Another poster made an earnest attempt at it, he threw in a final totally tongue-in-cheek afterthought of a statement and got a defensive response that didn't seem deserved. It's not like we came in here uninvited to talk down a watch you really like... That was the intended theme of this thread and we chose to help out and play along with it. No offense is intended, no mockingly defensive responses are necessary. But if you think it is necessary, sure, do carry on.

I don't just randomly go around bashing on watches, and it's evident the Reverso is a great watch, just as the GS Snowflake is still a great watch despite it becoming the most clichéd choice of the brand. Watches like them, the Speedy, Sub, El Primero have become that for a reason. I'm just trying to contribute to Covenant's totally innocent and valid request.


----------



## Hy8ogen (Aug 25, 2014)

Just go for it. My MUT Moon is averaging +0.8s/day, so far the Caliber 925/1 is a heck of a machine.



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

My first watch was a reverso! You won’t regret it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your advice and feedback. I've successfully been talked out of buying a Reverso, at least for now.

@galavanter: That's a very good point, a quartz Reverso with no second hand might be a great way to save money and gain accuracy. I'll look into those. I'm also considering just waiting for JLC to update the calibre used in their mechanical Reverso's. The 822/2 calibre is almost thirty years old, after all.

@bluedialler: You're quite right, I do like watches a bit different from the norm. I certainly don't ever see myself being a Submariner/Speedmaster owner or going for any of those "safe" choices, it just feels a bit... anonymous, I guess. I like watches with some personality and quirks, and I appreciate bang-for-buck especially in terms of movement design.

Seeing that rouge Reverso also made me realize that I wanted a watch with bold colours. The Rolex OP39 white dial is beautiful and well proportioned, but this just isn't the sort of watch I'm after right now. Likewise with the Black Bay 58, although vintage inspired and with some lovely gilt accents, this is also a very do-everything kind of watch that would clash with my North Flag in terms of wrist time.

So I bought something on an impulse last week. I'm lucky enough to have a Nomos AD near me, with watchmakers who can service and adjust the movements themselves without having to send the watch back to Germany. Perhaps because the model I chose has been out for a while and isn't the most popular of choices, I managed to get a very good deal.

Introducing the new weekender/smart casual watch in my rotation (although currently being worn every day as I'm still in the honeymoon period): my Nomos Club Neomatic Signalrot:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new Nomos!

That looks really sharp!

Wear yours in good health!

I certainly would not have seen this coming!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

dantan said:


> Congratulations on your new Nomos!
> 
> That looks really sharp!
> 
> ...


As much as I try to plan and deliberate over my watch purchases, most of the watches that have stuck in my collection were impulse buys. I didn't see it coming either, but I've been eyeballing the Nomos Club range for a long time without having tried them on, and when I saw this one in the metal it just had to happen


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Covenant said:


> As much as I try to plan and deliberate over my watch purchases, most of the watches that have stuck in my collection were impulse buys. I didn't see it coming either, but I've been eyeballing the Nomos Club range for a long time without having tried them on, and when I saw this one in the metal it just had to happen


Living in sleepy Perth, we do not have Nomos here.

I have been considering Nomos for a while now.

I finally managed to try some on last October whilst I was in Melbourne.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

Interesting, fun watch & therefore a good choice. Enjoy!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty cool Covenant, I love what Nomos has done in the past but/and their newer offerings really showcase their uniqueness imo, great choice . . .


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Life is short, go with what you like, follow your heart and ignore your brain. 

And as some have already suggest, a duo face can be interesting.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Enjoy your Nomos. The ladies are going to love it! ;-)



Covenant said:


> ...Introducing the new weekender/smart casual watch in my rotation (although currently being worn every day as I'm still in the honeymoon period): my Nomos Club Neomatic Signalrot:
> 
> View attachment 13330715


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow congratulations on the sudden choice. That's a standout, even among other Nomos. Hope this cool 3 watch set successfully holds you for the next couple years - always another temptation around the corner... Enjoy!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great choice mate, the Neomatik is a stellar piece. I recently got my hands on one and it impressed me mightily. Congrats!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Who knows whether I shall end up with a JLC today?!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I did purchase it!


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

dantan said:


> I did purchase it!


Congrats! Excellent decision. You won't regret it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

dantan said:


> I did purchase it!


Very nice Reverso. I think it is my favorite among the current models. Love the blue dial.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

cfracing said:


> Very nice Reverso. I think it is my favorite among the current models. Love the blue dial.


It is so strange.

The dial looked Blue and is supposed to be Blue, when I purchased it yesterday.

When I got home, it looked Purple!

This morning, and now, it looks Blue again.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^ I like the exchange of blue and purple on the dial depending on the light with that watch!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought that I was going crazy, when I got home to see that it was Purple!

The Purple is quite similar to the Red Grape of the Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## freefighter (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the Reverso! 

I am now in the market for one too! Just wondering, when I checked it out at a local AD, I noticed micro-scratches at the top of the rotating section of the case. Is this normal to be expected from wear and tear?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

freefighter said:


> Congrats on the Reverso!
> 
> I am now in the market for one too! Just wondering, when I checked it out at a local AD, I noticed micro-scratches at the top of the rotating section of the case. Is this normal to be expected from wear and tear?


Thank you!

I have not noticed them on mine, but I would not be surprised that they would surface from normal wear and tear.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

dantan said:


> I did purchase it!


Congrats! I'm glad to see this thread failed for at least one of us 

My Siren Red Club says hi:









This watch has been getting ALL my wrist time currently. Going on two weeks of not wearing anything else. I veer from doubting my choice of such a bold colour, to loving how unique and eyecatching it is. Part of me thinks I should have gone for a safer, more classic Nomos option, while the other part of me says I'd find that dreadfully boring. Slowly that red is seeping into my subconscious and the doubts are fading though


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Lovely!

It is nice having some colour in a Watch collection.


----------



## Hosea (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulation, Dantan !

Stunning blue dial and sharp indexes. Me myself has been eyeing the Tribute Duo, but feel the price is a bit too high for a SS watch (albeit with 2 faces).

- - - Updated - - -

Congratulation, Dantan !

Stunning blue dial and sharp indexes. Me myself has been eyeing the Tribute Duo, but feel the price is a bit too high for a SS watch (albeit with 2 faces).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I also feel as though the pricing is rather high for the Duo.

In fact, the RRP of the one that I purchased is really high, in my opinion, but I got a good deal for it, but it still cost me what equates to a new Rolex Submariner at full RRP.

- - - Updated - - -

I also feel as though the pricing is rather high for the Duo.

In fact, the RRP of the one that I purchased is really high, in my opinion, but I got a good deal for it, but it still cost me what equates to a new Rolex Submariner at full RRP.


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase! that blue is sexy!


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> What issue did you experience, if you don't
> I did consider getting pre-owned so that the cost wouldn't sting so much, but I'm keen to get one on a Casa Fagliano strap if possible and I haven't seen any of those pop up on watchrecon as yet. A local AD has the Reverso Classic Medium Small Second on a Fagliano Collection strap for $8,700 AUD, and from some brief negotiating I was told I could get a 10% discount. I still have some saving and/or selling to do in order to reach that target though (plus the cost of engraving) so I'll monitor the used market in the meanwhile.


10%! That's pretty good!
I am in Australia too (Melbourne) and a Reverso on bracelet is one or my grails 😁


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

Covenant said:


> .
> 
> So I bought something on an impulse last week. I'm lucky enough to have a Nomos AD near me, with watchmakers who can service and adjust the movements themselves without having to send the watch back to Germany. Perhaps because the model I chose has been out for a while and isn't the most popular of choices, I managed to get a very good deal.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I just bought a Nomos Tangante too 🙂


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

galavanter said:


> I mean this in a totally friendly way, really, but I have to call BS on a "poll of women on watches somewhere". I know this is the internet, but it's not Twitter. You made a blanket statement (in a JLC forum, in a Reverso thread), I gave you an opportunity to support that statement with facts and/or sources, and you didn't.
> 
> It's a surprising statement, and one I find hard to believe. I actually thought you might be joking around at first, as this is one of those "Talk me out of" threads, a thread I would normally avoid.
> 
> ...


Note to self: must take my newly-acquired Reverso Grande Date to a restaurant, and let's see what happens.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Londongirl said:


> Note to self: must take my newly-acquired Reverso Grande Date to a restaurant, and let's see what happens.


Wrist shot (at the very least) please?


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

galavanter said:


> Wrist shot (at the very least) please?


Arriving w b&p tomorrow. You'll have to wait.


----------



## Londongirl (Sep 30, 2018)

So here you go, before it goes under the 'scope.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Londongirl said:


> View attachment 13525137
> 
> 
> So here you go, before it goes under the 'scope.


Lovely. I hope it passed muster.


----------



## hegner (Nov 2, 2017)

Could you please update how is your reverso going in terms of accuracy specially? I’m considering buying one but afraid of many bad experiences here.


----------



## Bluecat128 (Dec 31, 2016)

Covenant said:


> I've been doing a lot of thinking about my next watch as I have limited funds to allocate, so this will likely be my only watch purchase for a few years. I currently own a Tudor North Flag (daily beater) and a 35mm Credor HAQ as my formal dress watch. I want a third timepiece with dressy vintage vibes, something more suitable with business wear than my North Flag, and something I can show off and be proud of. I've built a bit of a reputation in my workplace as "that watch guy", and want some commensurately classy and horologically interesting as a talking point.
> 
> Reverso has always been in the periphery of my radar, mostly because the versions I've tried on in the past haven't fit all that well on my wrist. But I recently tried on the Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds on the Fagliano Collection brown calfskin leather strap, which fit like a dream and I haven't been able to get it out of my mind since...
> 
> ...


My purchase and ownership of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Duoface (2016 post SIHH) was not based on the watch's "perpetual" commitment to COSC standards. In fact, I made a phone call to JLC after my purchase and the service technician frankly stated that the 1000 hours of multi-positional testing (in-case), is "what it is", a robust test to weed out the weaklings, give to the owners a watch that passed a very rigorous test. JLC doesn't overtly say on the dial that every watch is a chronometer.... (neither does Grand Seiko).... it just signals to the customer that it's been put through tests and you've bought a wonderful watch. She did say that after test results have measured an average of +/- 10 seconds (ballpark) for a new Reverso.... I'm satisfied (hell, it's a tribute deface, not an Explorer). You don't sound like a JLC Reverso tribute Duo customer who wants the (some Reverso's [3?] enameled surface with a hand-painted version of Katsushika Hokusai's legendary painting of the "Great Wave of Kanagawa"! Buy a Rolex OP, etc....!


----------

